

Quality has a new name - sathishmanohar
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121

======
sciurus
This is not very exciting compared to previous announcements. The only goals i
see listed for the 12.10 are "quality" and improved fonts and icons.

Lennart Poettering's response to the systemd vs upstart comments can be found
at
[https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/X3fUhyJR...](https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/X3fUhyJREKq)

